# Podcast: We're Alive



## lbrose (Jul 25, 2015)

I haven't seen this one mentioned but I've only reached pg 5 of this thread. It is at We're Alive

It is multiple season story now completed of survivors in LA battling zombies, human predators and themselves. It features a full cast so it's like a radio drama not a reading.

It is available free on ITunes or MP3 from the site listed above. It is fast paced and you get invested in the characters then .....

I won't spoil it for you. Go listen!


----------



## Riot (Feb 1, 2014)

The first few seasons were amazing. The last season left me a little disappointed. Still was good though. Great listen and it was free. I would urge people to listen also. There is nothing like it out there that I could find. It left me wanting more.


----------



## lbrose (Jul 25, 2015)

Riot,

Expectations for S4 were so high because the previous seasons were stellar. I like but do not love the last season. As a whole the entire run holds up well for repeat listens. I still think that if one particular death had not happened the show could have gone a different way. 

I am anticipating the Walking Dead spinoff as it is also set in LA. 

Don't get me started on the Randy thing because I still do not get that one. It was like the whack-a-mole mole that ducks before your mallet gets there. 

Maria


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been begging them to release these as seasons with no commercials either as one file or as a CD box set or such. I absolutely love the series. I haven't finished it yet because I don't have room to download the episodes...


----------



## Gruntz03 (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought they did release something like that. Maybe not the whole thing, but season by season.


----------



## Gruntz03 (Jun 3, 2015)

These: We're Alive » Store

Apparently they have a spinoff in the works. "Lockdown" We're Alive


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

GD it! I posted twice! My retarmint may come sooner than expected. See this gun? I am going to get one jist like hit fer my retarement!
I will still be senile, but I will be loaded for bear! With any luck, I won't fergit whar I put hit!
Oh well, I'll crack that nut when I come to it.:Confuse:
View attachment 12473


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

lbrose said:


> I haven't seen this one mentioned but I've only reached pg 5 of this thread. It is at We're Alive
> 
> It is multiple season story now completed of survivors in LA battling zombies, human predators and themselves. It features a full cast so it's like a radio drama not a reading.
> 
> ...


*It sounds good, and I like zombie horror. The Walking Dead guys seem to be finding their femminine side, on too many occasions. But, I still watch it.
OK---I went to the We're Alive Forum and signed up. I'm hopeless on so many levels, and I think that my impending retirement, is going to consist of forums, forums, forums.*


----------

